# Who has the Oldest Lawn and Garden tractor?



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Just a little contest for the oldest tractor, I know that I do not as the I finally took my 24 year old Murray 14/42 garden tractor to the junkyard today after the engine expired on it last week. I do not really need it anymore with the Kubota L-185 and the new JD L-120 I bought last year. I just want to see some pictures of the oldest you guys and gals got.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just lawn and garden? Think I got this one. Can anyone beat a 1944?? 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=29436>

60 years old, and still ticking.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Got me beat.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

The oldest I got is a 1966 John Deere 110.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul has me beat the oldest i have is a 1972 Snapper.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

2003 JD2210. Did I win?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

sorry guys


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Just lawn and garden? Think I got this one. Can anyone beat a 1944??
> 
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=29436>
> ...


That thing looks like a tank, a new coat of paint and it will be ready for another 60 years!:wontshare


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Needs a little work but not realy much. Burns almost no oil, but compression is getting a bit weak. Pretty much a cleanup, and a freshend top end, and she would be great.


----------



## rkcr123 (Sep 19, 2003)

Am I wrong or is that a 1970s Mopar bumper corner to the left of the L?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

nope but it DOES kinda look like an old Scamp/Swinger though dosn't it. It is a 1972 Ford LTD convertible.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, Ingersoll looks like he's got everyone beat good. Come on guys, can anyone beat him? BTW I knew it was a Ford in the edge of the picture because I have seen pictures before and it doesn't look like my 73 Duster 340 that i have since it was new.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Kevin Bietz, probably has something older, like a Bolens or something.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

'67 Bolens 1050 is my oldest, also have a '68 & '69 1050. My craftsman is a 2000 year GT.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

My oldest is my Bolens 1250 not sure if it's 1967,68 or 69
followed by 1975 John Deere 300, 1984 Bolens HT-23
and last but not least my 2003 Craftsman GT5000.


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

I got you beat Paul 1941 or 2 Empire (its the back one) The sleeper is a 1936 (my brother)


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

archybs2 those are nice how long have you had them:question:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by archyb2 _
> *I got you beat Paul 1941 or 2 Empire (its the back one) The sleeper is a 1936 (my brother) *



Thats great. I was hopping some REAL old iron would come out. Are they still in use? What do you use them for?


Any one beat THAT??? Any 30's???


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Jody & Paul
I started collecting them in 1990 and one seams to attract another, and so on. I have 4 revieved and running 4 more projects and about 15 small engines, 2 outboards & 1 - 3"pump, if ever get the honey do list shrunk and I live long enough to get everything fixed up the way I want I'll have to buy a bigger place just to store it all and all they do is take up space and go to shows
Archie


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

<img src=http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v187/wheely_boy/31441362lg.jpg>
It ain't super old, but 28 years is a good long time. She has a fresh engine and a newer deck shell. I see another 10-15 years easy.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheely_boy _
> *<img src=http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v187/wheely_boy/31441362lg.jpg>
> It ain't super old, but 28 years is a good long time. She has a fresh engine and a newer deck shell. I see another 10-15 years easy. *



For those old WH's shes still a pup. 10-15 more years should be no problem. Looks like youv'e done a great job keeping that one up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have to say I realy like the old stuff. Out of all of my tractors, ny 444 is the newest, and thats an 87. Here is the list with ages...

Gravely L 1944

Gravely L early 60's [no SN tag, seems to be a "one peice at a time" tractor. Trans seems to be a mid 60's, motor seems late 50's, and bits, and peices from who knows where]

JD 112 1970 [Moms realy, getting tired, but still chugging along]

Ingersoll 224 1983

Ingersoll 444 1987


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I think I got-ya beat..........

<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Kevin/Tractor%20pictures/old.jpg>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

In the immortal words of the joker... "Where does he get these wonderful toys?"


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Any idea on the year of that Kevin? How does it mow?


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

No idea of the year.... Here is another...










And another










And another


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Kevin, are these yours? Now that's some neat stuff!


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

All mine....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Too cool! I have a very extensive antique bolt collection, but I don't beat this! Keep the photos coming!


----------

